# [Fri 21st Oct 2011] Offline Club DJ Night at the Prince Albert Brixton (Brixton, London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Oct 21, 2011)

*Prince Albert, 418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*

Tel: 020 7274 3771








 Facebook event

Club starts: 10pm
DJs till - 2:30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

It's a Friday night DJ special at the Albert, mixing up great tunes, photo slideshows, projections and more - and we'll be rocking into the wee small hours of the morning.

DJs

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package proving that drinking'n'DJing can be a perilous trade.

*NIPSLA (Falling over studios)*
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

*BLUESTREAK (Beyond Fathomability)*
Expect a party pack of big tunes from the returning DJ champ.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of the weird and wonderful.

MAP & DIRECTIONS
The Albert is less than two minutes walk from Brixton station and a few minutes from the Brixton Academy. Turn left out of the tube station, take the second left down Coldharbour Lane (by the KFC), go past the Prince of Wales and it's the next pub on your left.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2011)

This is tonight! Woot!


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2011)

Some pics:










http://www.urban75.org/blog/drinking-and-dancing-at-the-brixton-offline-club-21st-october-2011/


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 22, 2011)

woot.


----------

